# DIY: Moss wall with a difference



## Bartash (1 Jul 2012)

I have made a new tutorial/guide on my different method to make a moss wall using wood instead of mesh




hope you all enjoy and subscribe to my channel if you can <3

Carl


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (1 Jul 2012)

Hey Carl,
Liking your thinking outside the 'tank' 

Im sure everyone else is with me when I say your reviews are extremely helpful and your in depth analysis of equipment influences the decisions people make when purchasing such items.

Keep it up mate, loving how the tanks coming along. Lost the thread though 

Regards,


----------



## Bartash (1 Jul 2012)

thankyou for the kind words <3


Carl


----------



## Matnez (10 Jan 2013)

I love this video Carl. You really got lucky finding a piece of drift wood like that, I'm still searching but with no luck at all. I can never find anything flat enough to work. Oh well the search continues.

Thanks

Matt


----------



## Tamshoe (13 Jan 2013)

Good vid, thanks for taking the time to make and upload it.


----------



## jack-rythm (13 Jan 2013)

Nice one Carl, can I use this for JD Optiwhite mate? Think people will find this really interesting  

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Bartash (13 Jan 2013)

Thx guys and sure use any of my vids buddy

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jack-rythm (13 Jan 2013)

Bartash said:


> Thx guys and sure use any of my vids buddy
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Thanks mate  

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------

